

Hey, check out this new concept for a chatroom I made - bored
http://realtimereddit.appspot.com/

======
poincare
The conversation moves too fast for the points (karma) to matter. I can't see
how this would work.

Comments drop off as the conversation continues, removing any relevancy to the
points. You can't "hold" highly-rated comments because they'll end up out of
context.

~~~
burgerbrain
This is pretty much a perfect example of an idea so bad, even its creator
should have realized it and dropped it before it got anywhere near the
implementation stage.

~~~
bored
I just did it to practice my programming...

~~~
sgrove
Exploratory programming is almost always worth it for its own sake. You can't
be creative if you take yourself too seriously - so well done practicing your
programming and exploring a new concept at the same time. Ideas and
understanding you're gathering right now about this will sit in the back of
your head and will make your next project just a touch better.

Again, well done!

------
epochwolf
Not really sure what to make of this. It's a bad implementation[0] of a
chatroom with up and down votes on each message. I don't like the idea of real
time karma. There is enough discussion about why something is up voted or down
voted when you are constrained by the slowness of a forum system.

[0] Bad because of the way the text wraps if the lines you submit are too long
and it requires the use of http. There is only one room, etc.

------
shaspefu
To vote all comments up:

    
    
        $("#allchats a:nth-child(1)").click();
    

Down:

    
    
        $("#allchats a:nth-child(2)").click();

~~~
aquadoctorbob
To enable multiple voting:

    
    
        votedIds={length: 0, push: function(){}};

------
hmottestad
How about using the voting to change font size?

And if every user retained a unique id (maybe by using the IP), then the
voting would change their font size for every post. And the voting would go
back to 0 over time. eg. 1 point an hour.

And limit any ip to 1 message a second. And block double posting.

~~~
hmottestad
And I have to many ands.

------
joe24pack
There is something interesting there, not sure exactly where or how this fits
in. Not sure exactly what purpose the ratings serve. It is not like a
particularly good comment stays on the screen very long. There is something
good here and there is something missing, I just dont know exactly what that
is.

------
daralthus
Hmm I actually see no meaning of karma in this form. I think at first only the
upvoted messages should be seen, acting like a condense of the room slowing
down the feed.

Then if someone wants he could zoom in to view much more at the same time
until he reaches the level of "every message in real time" . Also you should
decide if this karma would upvote the user or just that individual message.
(sorry I couldn't decide which one because of the floods)

Btw this remembers me of my "zooming feed" idea for merging together top news
and most recent feeds in facebook, where one could always go deeper in lesser
trending news of his friends.

Edit: Still better trying out then me who just thinks about his ideas and
maybe post them in comments.

------
JayNeely
The single best improvement you could make right now is to ban a user based on
IP if they exceed a certain amount of downvotes over a period of time. That
would at least fix the spam problem.

------
kapauldo
there's something brilliant in here. it's not there yet, but it's a really
neat idea. keep hacking away at this, you're on to something cool. and ignore
the overconfident naysayers, this is really interesting and new.

